# Abandoned Hotel



## slwoodhall (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi there Guys,

Here are some shots from my recent visit to an abandoned hotel.

https://goo.gl/photos/6CujfVj71kNYHmaX6



Steve


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 13, 2017)

Could you post them to this website like everyone does.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Apr 13, 2017)

Great pictures, but what's the background story?
I'm curious!


----------



## slwoodhall (Apr 13, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Could you post them to this website like everyone does.



Hi Hugh,

I did try to, but I don't have any online storage, where I can place the photos and then link them with a url to my post on here. I couldn't see an option to upload the photos to here, I could only find the button labelled 'Insert Image' , where I was prompted to enter a url, with no option to upload a photo file.

My apologies, If I have missed an 'upload photo' option.

Steve


----------



## Gromr (Apr 13, 2017)

You can link them from your google photos from the looks of it, just right click on the image and go Open image in new tab. You get the direct link to that photo (A really long link though!) then and just insert it using the 'Insert Image' button.


----------



## slwoodhall (Apr 13, 2017)

SNAKEBITE said:


> Great pictures, but what's the background story?
> I'm curious!



Hi Snakebite,

The hotel, is located in the West Indies, and it was built in the 1950s. It was a large resort that even had it's own 9 hole golf course. 

In September 1995 the hotel was devastated by category five Hurricane Luis. in the years that followed, the hotel owners were blocked from rebuilding by the local government. And after countless legal battles, the hotel has never been rebuilt. 

So I thought I would go and take a look.


----------



## slwoodhall (Apr 13, 2017)

Gromr123 said:


> You can link them from your google photos from the looks of it, just right click on the image and go Open image in new tab. You get the direct link to that photo (A really long link though!) then and just insert it using the 'Insert Image' button.



Hi Gromr,

Thanks a lot for the information, much appreciated.

Steve


----------



## Brewtal (Apr 13, 2017)

That's a lovely spot! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## krela (Apr 13, 2017)

That's a nicely put together video. If you want to add photos use flickr or imgur, there's step by step instructions on a thread in the help & faq forum.


----------



## smiler (Apr 13, 2017)

Great video, I bet you enjoyed shooting it Thanks


----------



## B7TMW (Apr 18, 2017)

Great video and the best I've seen of this resort. I've done this one as well as the Dian Bay over on Long Bay. 

Half Moon was a very high end resort back in the day, that had residents such as Elton John and Eric Clapton I believe. It was one of the first resorts on the island but the sad thing is, I doubt it would have stood the test of time despite the the hurricane. 

I was lucky enough to be drinking cocktails and so experiencing the resort, roughly 4 months prior to Luis hitting. The owners were a lovely couple but the truth is, it was showing signs of decline. We were staying at that time, at Trade Winds over on Dickinsons bay but more recently we stay at St James Club and The Verandah, both of which are far more "today" than the Half Moon ever could be. But it had a certain charm about it, being a bit "old school" which I like. 

I've followed it's history over the years and there's all sorts of rumours such as the owners were under insured and scandals involving a certain Mr Allen Stanford and the Antiguan Government.

I still make a beeline for Half Moon bay when I'm over there as it really is one of the best (now deserted) beaches on the island. It's well worth a visit if you are lucky enough to visit this great island. 

I'm probably going back over in July but I aim to do the Dian Bay resort in more depth as I only had a quick scan of it last time. if theres anything left of it. The great thing about these abandoned resorts is that access is never an issue.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

Melancholy music really suits the mood of the film, somehow crazy drum and base just wouldn't quite make the atmosphere!

I like that addition of the stills at the end showing how the place use to look, great touch that. 

Is your drone still out there...it looked like it was goin off on its own adventures over the sea

Liked that!


----------



## slwoodhall (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks for watching, it was great to shoot yes..

Steve


----------



## slwoodhall (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks a lot for watching, and sharing your experiences at the hotel. It was a lot of fun making the video. Are Dian Bay & Long Bay abandoned?

Steve


----------



## B7TMW (Nov 19, 2017)

slwoodhall said:


> Thanks a lot for watching, and sharing your experiences at the hotel. It was a lot of fun making the video. Are Dian Bay & Long Bay abandoned?
> 
> Steve



I was on the island a couple of months back. Both Long Bay and Dian Bay are abandoned. I didn't get a chance to do long bay to any extent (it's got a lot worse) and was advised by the locals NOT to moor up on Dians beach (as I used to). They wouldn't say why but a presence was spotted on the beach. And it didn't look welcoming. If you know what I mean?


----------

